# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Goniopora Minor

## João Magano

_Goniopora Minor_

*Cor:* Variadas
*
Dieta:* Nauplios de artémia, Ovas de lagosta, Plancton, comidas em pó (cyclop eez por ex.)

*Agressividade:* _(1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo)_ - 3

*Dificuldade:* _(1- Fácil  a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes)_ - 4

*Iluminação :* _(1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte)_ - 3

*Corrente:* _(1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte)_ - 3

*Notas Gerais:* Coral de manutênção dificil, requer alimentação ou aquarios com carga organica significativa. De referir tambem que apesar de ser uma espécie complicada, ganhou fama de manutênção extremamente dificil graças á espécie Lobata, essa sim com uma taxa de sucesso realmente muito baixa.
As Espécies de cor vermelha são das menos exigentes dentro do género das Gonioporas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Variadas

Dieta: Nauplios de artémia, Ovas de lagosta, Plancton, comidas em pó (cyclop eez por ex.)

AGressividade: (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3

Dificuldade: (1- Fácil  a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 4

Iluminação : (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 3

Notas Gerais: Coral de manutênção dificil, requer alimentação ou aquarios com carga organica significativa. De referir tambem que apesar de ser uma espécie complicada, ganhou fama de manutênção extremamente dificil graças á espécie Lobata, essa sim com uma taxa de sucesso realmente muito baixa.
As Espécies de cor vermelha são das menos exigentes dentro do género das Gonioporas.

_____________________
JMM- Editei para colocar escalas de classificação

----------

